# UK groups



## shy_girl (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there any people from the UK that would like to arrange a meet up sometime?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, I'm from Northern Ireland, which technically is part of the UK, but perhaps a bit to far off. Whereabouts in the UK are you?


----------



## LAPP (Feb 7, 2007)

London.


----------



## Nemesis.cF- (Feb 11, 2007)

im from kent.. dunno if i'd meet up or not really lol...but yeah im from the uk aswell..


----------



## Daisy26 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am new here and i am from the UK aswell.


----------



## mraz (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey have u guys met up already? i am also in the Uk in Leicester 
any body close by?


----------



## Beetlebum (Sep 24, 2006)

West Yorkshire, UK .. 

Would be up for a meet up ..

Shy Girl, I hope it's ok - I have created a thread in the 'gatherings' forum.


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm in South London/Kent area, I'd like to meet any others round this way


----------



## Xithium (Jun 7, 2007)

Another Kent person here. *wave*
I'd love to one day meet up with some of you. Although, to be honest... I can't be sure that I wouldn't end up chickening out... :um


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm from Manchester.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello, I know this is quite an old thread but I've just found it... I live in Dorset but currently studying in North Wales. Anyone else nearby?


----------



## aesthete (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: re: UK groups*



Beetlebum said:


> West Yorkshire, UK ..
> 
> Would be up for a meet up ..
> 
> Shy Girl, I hope it's ok - I have created a thread in the 'gatherings' forum.


I'm from South Yorkshire, but spend most of my time in the West. 
Where abouts are you?

I probably wouldn't meet up, social anxiety and all, haha, but i'd just like to know.


----------



## nid5000 (Apr 12, 2008)

hi I live in Glasgow and would love to met other shy people like me , well i think I bwould!


----------



## Shiftie (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm in South West England in Somerset.


----------

